# Woodward Avenue Light Rail



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 10, 2010)

something i found out on Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodward_Avenue_Light_Rail

official website. http://www.woodwardlightrail.com/Home.html

note all the links on the website are PDF or DOC.

Clicking on the thumbnail will open a video in WMP.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool computer animation in the video, especially the aerial views for last several stations. Detroit street grid seems pretty goofy, namewise.


----------



## goodnightjohnwayne (Mar 23, 2010)

Running empty streetcars.....whoops....light rail vehicles....up and down Woodward Avenue will not interrupt automotive and truck traffic, since there is so little traffic there these days. Of course, without hordes of pesky passengers, this operation will run very smoothly. This line will rival the Detroit People Mover as an exercise in pointlessness.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 28, 2010)

goodnightjohnwayne said:


> Running empty streetcars.....whoops....light rail vehicles....up and down Woodward Avenue will not interrupt automotive and truck traffic, since there is so little traffic there these days. Of course, without hordes of pesky passengers, this operation will run very smoothly. This line will rival the Detroit People Mover as an exercise in pointlessness.


oh really. let me guess your one of those people who support busses cars airplanes and that the answer is not rail.


----------

